# Sub-Contracting



## wildcatter (Oct 21, 2002)

Sub Contacting sure sounds like a good idea for a rookie snow plower....any advise or helpful information....I have my own truck and plow....


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Make sure you have proper insurance and when you can afford it join SIMA

Bruce


----------

